# Trane XE1000 compressor not coming on line.



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

You probably need to get the wiring diagram for this specific unit.

In general when the contactor closes it energizes the run winding of both the compressor and fan motor. If the compressor is not comming on then it's internal overload switch could be open or it's run capacitor is faulty.

The fan comming on "generally" suggests the contactor is OK. However the starting surge required by the compressor is much larger then the fan motor so I guess the contacts could be marginal.

Be careful. Do all your initial diagnostics with low voltage only. Pull the 220v disconnect until you absolutely need the high voltage.


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this a heatpump or condenser?


----------



## Flathead64 (Jun 30, 2009)

It is the compressor located in the outdoor unit.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

That schematic clearly shows that the contactor energizes the run winding of both fan motor and compressor. If fan runs and compressor doesn't then I stand by my earlier suggestion to look at run capacitor, compressor overload, wiring or maybe a flakey contactor. (in that order)

Capacitor failures are very common.

Does your unit have the start kit?? Sometimes it's only an option for certain applications.


----------



## mrairflow (Oct 25, 2009)

probably the compressor run capacitor is dead


----------



## Flathead64 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Thank you!*

Thank you for all of the help. I’ve learned quite a bit. However, I could not ID the problem so I punted and brought in a service technician. The 59 cent guts of the Schrader valve had failed and nearly all of my R-22 had left to burn a hole in the atmosphere via my wallet.
Thanks again for your time and efforts!


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Flathead64 said:


> Thank you for all of the help. I’ve learned quite a bit. However, I could not ID the problem so I punted and brought in a service technician. The 59 cent guts of the Schrader valve had failed and nearly all of my R-22 had left to burn a hole in the atmosphere via my wallet.
> Thanks again for your time and efforts!


If the low pressure switch locked out the unit due to low refigerant then why did the outdoor fan unit still come on??? It should lock out the contactor from ever being energized??


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't see a low pressure switch in the diagram. Bet you were right on the first call and the compressor windings opened because it got too hot from the lack of charge.


----------

